# Helper Seminar and Certification!



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Presented by Southeast Region-DVG America-
with
National Training Director, James Akin-Otiko and Southeast Region Training Director, Noel Coward.

All levels of certification available, level upgrades as well. 

January 6th-8th in Milton, Georgia (just north of Atlanta) hosted by Copper Creek DVG. 

Participant and spectator spots available.

Please see webpage for flyer and application.

Copper Creek DVG - Events


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

http://www.sekgonline.com/sekgseminar2012.pdf


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Just a clarification - this is only applicable for DVG helper certification, not USCA?

Thank you


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Yep, DVG helper certification and upgrades.


----------

